# Glue or something else? Gerbil toys.



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I would like to make my gerbils some toys, but not sure what glue I can use that'll be safe if they eat it.

Or if glue can't be used, what can I use?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Doesn't anyone know?


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know what glue is safe but you cold make something using a jigsaw way of building it up


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i make toys using PVA glue and tea stirrers


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i make toys using PVA glue and tea stirrers


That looks good, I might try to make something


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

I've used aquarium sealant to make wooden toys for my gerbils. They were made of quite thick wood so PVA wasn't strong enough.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend aquarium sealant to be honest, pva is really good at holding big lumps of wood, but if you didn't want to use it i would suggest using a hot glue gun instead


----------

